
IARC Monographs evaluate consumption of red meat and processed meat [pdf] - rb2e
http://www.iarc.fr/en/media-centre/pr/2015/pdfs/pr240_E.pdf
======
anunderachiever
"After thoroughly reviewing the accumulated scientific literature, a Working
Group of 22 experts from 10 countries convened by the IARC Monographs
Programme classified the consumption of red meat as probably carcinogenic to
humans (Group 2A), based on limited evidence that the consumption of red meat
causes cancer in humans and strong mechanistic evidence supporting a
carcinogenic effect."

